# Mysteries of Fashion: The pointed toe shoe



## Aprill (Sep 20, 2007)

So, how did the trend for pointed-toe shoes start?

Manolo who? Long before they ever made an appearance on Sex and the City, pointed shoes were favored by Polish nobles, who introduced the fashion to England on a diplomatic visit in the 1300s. The shoes, dubbed “crackowes” or “poulaines” — after KrakÃ³w, Poland — were so long that a chain running from the toe to the knee was often required to keep them from dragging. In 1363 the English attempted to rein in the look by law, assigning shoe spans to social classes. Commoners could sport footwear with toes of up to six inches, while those in the royal ranks were allowed a full two feet in length.


----------



## Noonz (Sep 21, 2007)

thanx alot aprill





It has alot of style


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 21, 2007)

i like them but just not on me

i cant walk in them


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 21, 2007)

I LOVE pointy shoes



I just bought these to wear with a brown dress...........now I just need to find a purse!!!


----------



## Karren (Sep 21, 2007)

God they look leathel.... I could see Bruce Willis in them ... "Lethel Weapon XXX" Kicking the bad guy's ass's in class... lol

Karren


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 21, 2007)

hahah karren


----------



## Saje (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool info...

I've just never been a fan.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 22, 2007)

I love pointy toed shoes, the can be really unconfortable if the are too narrow.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

cool! toby told me down in mississippi he's never seen anyone wear pointed-toe heels!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 23, 2007)

Love pointed toe shoes!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 23, 2007)

That was one of those new trends where I was like EW I wouldn't be caught dead in those things...and then I bought a pair. I love my pointy shoes with my trouser dress pants. Thats about the only time I wear them, I wore them a few times with jeans.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 24, 2007)

I thought it read "crackhoes".

I love pointy shoes. I was like you, Kaylin... at first it was "ew" and then it became "ooo" when I try them on.


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 25, 2007)

unless you are anything smaller than a 8 they look horrible.


----------



## Saja (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif unless you are anything smaller than a 8 they look horrible. I disagree....I have a size 9.5 to a 10 and love pointed toe shoes. I would never wear them with skinny jeans (nor would I wear skinny jeans for that matter) but they look good with boot cut.


----------



## Amaterasu (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The shoes, dubbed â€œcrackowesâ€ or â€œpoulainesâ€ â€” after *KrakÃ³w, Poland* â€” were so long that a chain running from the toe to the knee was often required to keep them from dragging. ...my home town


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 25, 2007)

haha I look like a little girl playing with her mommy's shoes when I try them on. I SO wish I could wear high shoes!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 26, 2007)

pointy shoes always looked really really really uncomfortable to me.

then again, i really cant stand them either.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Sep 30, 2007)

_I love them!_


----------



## MindySue (Sep 30, 2007)

Funny you should post this, I just learned this exact thing in one of my fashion classes (trends styles and influences is the name) last week


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

I love pointy toed shoes


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 30, 2007)

I absolutely love them! Too bad they are such a pain in the butt to wear at work b/c you slip and slide on the carpet!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

I love them. You do have to practice walking in high heels though--Michel, practice wearing them at home. I thinl they are sooooo sexy.


----------

